# GFCI problem



## Remodeler (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi, I have redone my kitchen. I have a gfci outlet which doesen't work. I purchased a new one, installed it and it still does not work. It will not reset. The breaker at the box is not tripped. Every other outlet in the kitchen works. there are two others. Any ideas as to what could be wrong? Thanks in advance


----------



## ALCHYMIST (Dec 10, 2008)

Are the two working outlets fed from the load terminals of the GFCI?


----------



## speedy petey (Dec 11, 2008)

I bet it's wired wrong. LINE/LOAD reversed.


----------



## kok328 (Dec 11, 2008)

Is there actually power to the wires your hooking up to the GFI?

GFI won't reset unless under power.


----------



## Remodeler (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't know, I took it out and put it back in the same way.


----------



## Remodeler (Dec 11, 2008)

I believe so. When I press the reset button you see a quick bit of the green power button. then nothing.


----------



## Remodeler (Dec 11, 2008)

I am sorry, I don't know what line/load is. I just put it back the way it was.


----------



## speedy petey (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm sorry, and I know I'll get flamed for this, but you do not even know what line and load is and you are messing with electricity??? In NYC no less??????
And now you want to troubleshoot the problem?


----------



## Remodeler (Dec 11, 2008)

Flamed, not by me. This is why I am asking the question. The original gfci did not work. I replaced it putting the wires the same way there were. I did what the instructions said. Can you offer any help? if not thank you for your comment.


----------



## Remodeler (Dec 11, 2008)

By the way how would I know I now have a problem if I did no change the outlet?


----------



## Remodeler (Dec 11, 2008)

Flamed, not by me. This is why I am asking the question. How would I know there was a problem if I did not change the outlet? I took it out, and put the wires back the same way they came out. Power off by the way. The instructions on the new gfci stated it was simple. follow the diagram. Done now it does not work still, now what?


----------



## travelover (Dec 11, 2008)

Remodeler said:


> Flamed, not by me. This is why I am asking the question. How would I know there was a problem if I did not change the outlet? I took it out, and put the wires back the same way they came out. Power off by the way. The instructions on the new gfci stated it was simple. follow the diagram. Done now it does not work still, now what?



Don't feel picked on. Speedy jumps on all the newbies. 

I'd get a book out on home wiring at the library, it'll answer your more basic questions.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 11, 2008)

It may help if there are directions and pictures which came with the outlet box.
Any new GFCI recepticals will not work if the wires(line and load) are reversed.
Basically the old ones could work, like the one you removed, but the new ones will not.
After you fix this, please read a book on basic electricity and terminology if you are going to continue practicing electrical work without a licence.
You get in less trouble from know it all's along the way, myself included.
If that does not work, come on back and we will help as much as we can.


----------



## speedy petey (Dec 11, 2008)

travelover said:


> Don't feel picked on. Speedy jumps on all the newbies.


Yeah, that's what I do.


----------



## kok328 (Dec 11, 2008)

Power coming into the GFI is considered LINE power and gets attached to the lugs lableled LINE on the GFI.
Wires leaving the GFI are considered LOAD power and gets attached to the lugs labeled LOAD on the GFI (these lugs usually have tape over them from the factory indicating a protection warning if not installed properly).
The GFI will protect itself and anything hooked to the LOAD side of the receptacle.
If you only have one set of wires coming in then just hook them up to the LINE terminals and your done.  If you have multiple wires then you have to determine which are the LOAD wires and which are the LINE (hot) wires and then wire it up per instructions.


----------



## triple D (Dec 11, 2008)

Since you have performed this work yourself, it is highly likely that you have a ground touching the neutral wire behind one of the two plugs that do not work. Remove the two non working plugs and inspect them for ground wire touching white wire where its bare, or touching screws. Count wires in boxes, hopefully there is two in the first, and one in the second. Anyway try that out and after you have both plugs out and hanging there, try to reset the gfi one more time. If this is to no avail, go and buy a power tester, or glow stick and check the wires at the gfi to verify that the line wires are indeed the line. Let us know what you found, we are curious of the solution. Good luck.....


----------



## Remodeler (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks to  all of you so much for the advice. I will try and find out what is happening and let you know. I will get a book on electrical wiring. To Speedy Petey; I understand your dismay at my attempt. I am a licensed professional also, RNC,BSN. I just did what the box said to do by the diagram.


----------



## speedy petey (Dec 12, 2008)

Remodeler said:


> To Speedy Petey; I understand your dismay at my attempt. I am a licensed professional also, RNC,BSN. I just did what the box said to do by the diagram.


Thank you for understanding and not taking it as a personal attack.


Listen, I cut myself pretty bad. How do I tie off the stitches so that they...........Aw, forget it.


----------



## Remodeler (Dec 12, 2008)

You were right. The outlet was wired wrong. I will leave the electrical to the electrician. I learned from this. Thank you for your help. Leave the stitches alone. Just keep them clean and dry until they are to be removed by the doctor. Thanks again.


----------



## Remodeler (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you to everybody that gave advice, I am really happy for the responses I got.


----------



## electrical contractor (May 4, 2009)

If you replaced the GFI and when you push the reset button it flashes green and trips again, then your problem is not the GFI.  You have a ground fault somewhere down the line from the GFI.  Refer to my site for more details


----------



## electrical contractor (May 4, 2009)

there is more info at Ground Fault Circuit Interrupter(s) GFCI (NEC Code - Tripping GFI - Installation) on GFI's and troubleshooting.


----------

